# 1986 200sx 2 door coupe



## Guest (Aug 19, 2002)

I got this 1986 non turbo 2 liter nissan 200sx....i wana make it fast and shit....ALSO i am loking for anyone who sells ground effects or any body parts.
i am having problems finding parts for the car cuz of the year.so any help will be great....i wana make it fast and nice looking.....thanks


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

and so does everyone else...

maybe try posting it in the 200sx section to get more responces...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to the S12 section...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...okay, there is no S12 section, so I'll leave it alone for a minute...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...alright, amigo, I moved it into the "Other" section, since this site hasn't yet added in the S12. Happy modding!


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

Mladen said:


> *I got this 1986 non turbo 2 liter nissan 200sx....i wana make it fast and shit....ALSO i am loking for anyone who sells ground effects or any body parts.
> i am having problems finding parts for the car cuz of the year.so any help will be great....i wana make it fast and nice looking.....thanks *


Whats up man I guess im the only one other than you with an S12.......(we got the cool ones) anyway you got the coupe right ?....not sure about body kits for it but well you got a few option with the motor.......(I have the hatch"87") with an SR20DET S13 but it came with a VG30DE.....(the 300ZX motor)......you cant try 

http://www.erebunicorp.com

If that doesnt help hit me up I'll be on the look out.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

I got a turbo 86 what should I do with it to make it mad fast.


----------

